# Free Jig Kit Promo from JamminJigs



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This is no longer available.


----------



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

The bobber fry and the glow ants are excellent for bluegill and crappie.


----------

